# Scenic/Cervantes?



## angryaccntnt (Jun 25, 2008)

What's the little bridge called that is in the area where scenic turns into cervantes? It's near jerry's drive in and a boat ramp... I see some people fishing from there sometimes. What can you catch there? Is there a good spot underneath the the bridges or near that boat ramp that is also good?


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Thats the Bayou Texar bridge..You can catch mostly catch white trout and croakers but also some redfish, black drum flounder and specks..Use live shrimp, Lys or mullet on a carolina rig..try fishing the rocks under for black drum..


----------



## Pastor Billy (Oct 4, 2007)

I caught a 5 1/2 speck fishing a topwater at the MW end of the bridge a couple of yrs ago about this time


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

yeah.... But I dont think I would eat the fish out of texar.


----------



## katz (Mar 20, 2008)

i hear the same thing about eating the fish from around there...lived around there in the sixty,,when you could swim in there,,but now see sign saying no swimming north of bridge????:sick


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Maybe fish there for fun but not for dinner. Many reports have been published this year about the high levels of pollution in that water:boo.


----------

